# pumpkin stencil



## Jake (Dec 26, 2010)

anyone know where I could find a hedgehog (real not sonic) stencil for a pumpkin carving


----------



## Sar-uh (Sep 6, 2011)

What I usually do is find an image online and print it off. You can tape it to the pumpkin, and trace it onto the pumpkin by poking holes through the paper. Then just connect the dots and cut out your design!

Maybe something like this one?

http://www.spincollective.co.uk/acatalog/cb_hedgehog_lg.jpg

Good luck!


----------

